# Duck Dynasty



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Creek-Chub said:


> Gonna need some detail for that. A link or something. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


heres a quick story on how it went down. 

http://college-football.si.com/2012...rtson-found-stardom-after-giving-up-football/


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

I think its a great show makes me "happy happy happy".

Shi is funny as hell. I wish more families were like them. Love how the whole family has dinner together and the respect. 

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I watched my first show of them about 3 weeks ago .I now have them on dvr so i can get caught up on them. The one i seen to night had me in tears first you have si eating sh&% then you have them trying to get honey bee hive with a vacuum after that theres a skunk at the loading dock. All i can say i'm glad they make good duck calls because i don't think they would make it any where else.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Phil could have been a professional quarterback but made duck calls instead. 

http://www.duckcommander.com/duckmen/profile/3/phil_robertson.aspx

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Christmas episode was one of my favorites Jack...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I got some of the 1st couple dc hunting DVDs for x mas and they are exactly the same out hunting. The stories are hilarious. They have the preacher son on occasionally to. Willie is the friend we all have and get annoyed with. Shows up late gets left behind and forced to paddle out to the blind after daylight.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I have to admit I was wrong about them, Pretty cool show and pretty cool people.


----------



## Steverinobambino (Feb 8, 2005)

Hilarious show. Like someone above mentioned how many other non-hunters the show appeals to b/c there isn't much focus at all on actual hunting. The season finale on Wed was A&E most watched program in the network's history.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/duck-dynasty-breaks-ratings-records-399246


----------



## MidnightSun (May 8, 2009)

Hey!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ugly808 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I do enjoy the show and havent missed any of them, but in the last few episodes it seems that it is getting more scripted. Now all you hear is Uncle Si saying "Jack" and "Hey" and a lot more often. On there website they have t shirts with those catch phrases on them, and it seems that they are running with it. Anybody else think this?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

The wife and I have been watching the show from the beginning. Starting to see some subtle changes that I could live without. I don't care for the obvious set-up scenes. One that comes to mind is when Phil was putting together the girls playhouse. After doing a "no directions used" assembly, he asks the girls about a window. You could see the chainsaw on the floor in the background so you knew what was coming next. Yup...out of nowhwere here comes the chainsaw and he starts sawing on the playhouse. It was at that moment there I thought "Phil went Hollywood". Si laying on the floor in the warehouse was a little dopey for someone his age.

I'll still watch the show but I wonder if the Duck Commander is lining up to jump the shark.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Never know, for Si, it could just be the way the network does the editing because it's caught on with the people watching. It is very scripted, but like someone else mentioned, probably based on real life events. They are funny. I would pay to hang around them for a week. Hunt, hang around, eat miss Kay's cooking...... That is an all inclusive I'm interested in. 

Found this pic on the Internet. It's worth a chuckle. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## DuckDynasty (Oct 5, 2012)

Get some of their hunting videos, these guys can shot like no-other. They are no joke when the ducks are flying.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Are they still doing the duck commander hunting show? havnt paid attention to that just the dynasty.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

DuckDynasty said:


> Get some of their hunting videos, these guys can shot like no-other. They are no joke when the ducks are flying.


A good friend of mine has filmed for DC for years and now films Buck Commander. On one of the forums the head shooting argument come up and no one could consistently shoot ducks in the head.. My friend started posting pics of Phils ducks and most everyone had a considerable amount of shot in the head if not a portion of the head blown off.. He said its amazing how well they shoot.. 

As for the show.. Look at the cable Networks: Cajun Pawn Stars, Swamp People Duck Dynasty.. The cable networks have finally realized 50 percent of the folks watching TV at night are ********/hillbillies whatever you want to call them, but they finally realized the other 50 percent like laughing at ********/hillbillies..


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

ugly808 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I do enjoy the show and havent missed any of them, but in the last few episodes it seems that it is getting more scripted. Now all you hear is Uncle Si saying "Jack" and "Hey" and a lot more often. On there website they have t shirts with those catch phrases on them, and it seems that they are running with it. Anybody else think this?


I don't mind ( hey, jack, happy happy happy ). Choot um choot um has bugged me to death. I even like Troy.

They may be good shots but you do see many misses on many waterfowl shows. Phil even says that in my video. Hep says he needs hours of shooting to put solid kills on DVD 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DuckDynasty (Oct 5, 2012)

On one of the videos, Jase cracks at a speck about 80 yards and says"some people call it sky busting, I call it optimism". Jase and Phil are badass. Our country would be a better place if we had more families like this.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the show. I don't mind that there isn't much hunting in it. I would rather watch outdoor/sportsmens/etc for pure hunting shows. I can even get my GF to watch duck dynasty


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

Awesome Show...

I've been a fan for along time with their Duck hunting and "How To's" videos
THe Duck Commander "10 Commandments" is a great video to learn from. 

He Gone.........


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DuckDynasty said:


> On one of the videos, Jase cracks at a speck about 80 yards and says"some people call it sky busting, I call it optimism". Jase and Phil are badass. Our country would be a better place if we had more families like this.


I love that they don't care if they water-swat 'em or not too. :lol:


----------

